# Coffee Shops - Devon



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Off to North Devon this weekend - can anyone recommend a good coffee shop/roasters etc. in the woolacombe vicinity?

Cheers


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Woolacombe no, sadly not.

Not million miles away from http://www.hands-on-coffee.co.uk/ or http://www.relishwadebridge.co.uk/


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Woolacombe no, sadly not.
> 
> Not million miles away from http://www.hands-on-coffee.co.uk/ or http://www.relishwadebridge.co.uk/


Cheers, probably too far unfortunately (will have to stick to cream teas!)


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Boston tea party in Barnstaple,14 miles away used to be run by Lee Wardle member of the forum, too far?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Boston Tea Party in Barnstaple are good but Relish in Wadebridge are much better. IMO


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheers guys, Wadebridge too far for this trip unfortunately

Barnstable very do-able though!


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Are you passing Exeter at any stage

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

inaboxmedia said:


> Are you passing Exeter at any stage
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


Unfortunately not mate - coming Chichester/Salisbury way, so we leave the M5 at Taunton I think..

Maybe going back later in the year though, anything recommended in Exeter?


----------



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

Guess where we're going on holiday this year? Within about 10 miles of Wadebridge!

Normally, being that part of the world it would be a cream tea ... but a coffee at Relish Food and Drink seems the way to go. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Cafeat36 and coffee Devon. Friendly guy at Cafeat36

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

This morning we went to Relish in Wadebridge. Excellent, loved it! Nice coffe, nice cake, nice owners. Tried the Cornish Origin; really good.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

If in Newquay be sure to visit The Beached Lamb Well prepared Origin Coffee & the food is great too

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Will be visiting Relish next week on our trip down Cornwall


----------



## spinningwoman (Sep 25, 2013)

inaboxmedia said:


> Cafeat36 and coffee Devon. Friendly guy at Cafeat36
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


I didn't know about cafe at 36 - I don't go to St Thomas much. I'll have to try it. Boston Tea party in Exeter, Honiton and a couple of other places is an excellent little chain. I like their medium roast better than the darker roast.


----------



## boliston (Feb 22, 2016)

> I didn't know about cafe at 36 - I don't go to St Thomas much. I'll have to try it. Boston Tea party in Exeter, Honiton and a couple of other places is an excellent little chain. I like their medium roast better than the darker roast.


tried out cafe at 36 a couple of days ago and they do a nice espresso and good food as well - worth the walk down the hill even if it means crossing the very busy ring road - you need good sprinting skills between gaps in traffic!


----------

